# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Тех. неполадка..

## Александр 2

Харе Кришна

http://vrajendra.ru/audio/new/2018-1...%80%D0%B3).mp3

Я скачал, но Вас слышно через паузы.. Практически не понятно что Вы говорите.

Я пробовал написать администрации Вашего Сайта, но насколко понял - надо спрашивать Вас на этом форуме.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Зашел по ссылке. Все идеально воспроизводится, никаких пауз. Скорее всего у вас скачалось с дефектом. Попробуйте еще раз.

----------

